

World War 3.0 - cobrausn
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/05/internet-regulation-war-sopa-pipa-defcon-hacking

======
nextparadigms
"Arrayed on one side will be representatives from the United States and other
major Western powers, advocating what many call “Internet freedom,”"

Yeah, somehow I doubt they will try _too_ hard to fight for Internet freedom.
If there's any positive aspect to come out of this, it's the fact that they
don't want US to act as if they have power over the whole Internet. It still
worries me that China, Russia and others will get to "negotiate" anything
about the Internet, though.

